# 300g rescape/lr removal



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So last week I was sitting in my living room looking at my display tank and started thinking... My tank looks like poop and realized I've been spending way to much time focusing on all my little tanks and not enough time on my big tank

Basically it ended up getting used for a place to store liverock and I stopped cleaning the glass

Fish loved it, me not so much

So I started out by mixing up a big batch of saltwater in preparation for a topoff and a small water change

Next up was removing a bunch of liverock

After filling my 3' cooler past the top with all the extra liverock I was ready to begin rescaping... After the water cleared up...

So after 12 hours my skimmer pulled about 2 gallons of light brown skimmate and my tank was once again clear... With rock everywhere

Now for the water change. Unplugged my top off submerged the hose and siphoned out 55g of water out of the display, turned my ATo back on and transferred to pump into the mixing tank

About 5 minutes of work, 30minutes of waiting

Not the best shot but this was to start









Some of the rock out of the tank









Top view










Front with new scape









Big unicorn tank that ill be selling









Powder grey who needs to go


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Next ill be adding more coral


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

Saw the new setup last night and it looks awesome. It's a way more open, less cluttered look. I can't wait to see it with more coral.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh and Bruce helped me with cleaning all the rock out and doing the water change

I even decided to scrap my plans for my 29g led biocube so i can focus on the 300 (still installing the LEDs and selling it)


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Thats looking pretty nice! When will you be selling your fish? I'll be in the market to buy some live stock soon hopefully!!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Any time but the powder grey has to go to a min 90g tank and the unicorn to a 200g minimum


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Tanks looking good, hard to believe there was a 100lbs more LR in that tank, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Any time but the powder grey has to go to a min 90g tank and the unicorn to a 200g minimum


Oh damn.. they are both out of my league! 

I guess my desire for all the fish I want will be the force behind my future upgrade!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Next project will be completely cleaning out the sump. I wanna take all the lr out and possibly re route the plumbing


----------

